

UTF-8 History - ssp
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs/utf-8-history.txt

======
gst
Designed in 1992... A shame that even today there are numerous Web
applications that don't fully support it.

------
js2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2071529>

